
Learn to say NO - akhilrex
http://akhil.me/2013/learn-to-say-no
======
keithpeter
_" Say no to teachers who expect you to just remember and not understand.
Education is beyond the questions at the end of the chapter of the textbook."_

I agree fully with the first sentence, but take mild exception to the second
sentence as I happen to be writing 'questions at the end of the chapter' right
now! _My_ questions at the end of the chapter are designed to try to increase
understanding (but I'm sure everyone says that).

I think the value of essays like this would be increased with specific
anecdotes and stories. Parables if you like.

